

Ask: I develop Facebook applications. How much should I charge per hour? - DrorY

I've am working on my startup for the last half a year or so. My startup is a facebook application. Someone who saw the pilot of my application asked me to build him an application as well.<p>I know this is a rather general question, though, how much should I charge as my hourly rate? Does anyone know what the average might be?
======
kls
JavaScript is a high demand market right now with a restricted supply of
talent. Most experienced JavaScript developers are charging anywhere from
$80-$200hr depending on location and experience.

------
mooism2
You're working on a startup, so you should be valuing your time at about
$1000/hour (said something posted here on HN a while back).

~~~
brianfryer
<http://blog.asmartbear.com/value-time.html>

Jason Cohen (CEO of WP Engine) is the one who mentioned $1,000 / hour in a
blog post in January.

------
idoh
It's not too hard to find reasonable PHP / JS devs for Facebook apps at around
$50 an hour.

